# Hardiest Tetra



## aerithny

Hello,

Although I will not be adding fish right away back to my tank, I am just trying to do some planning in the meantime. I was going to go against tetra after this experience, but as I thought more, why? I love tetra, that is what I want, so doing things right this time I should be ok, right?

So my question is, besides the neon tetra, what is one other very hardy tetra species? I had three species last time, but I decided to stick with two this time. I went online and I am finding multiple answers so I wanted your opinion. Or should I stick with one species of tetra and get 10 neons?

I am looking to build my tank with:
2 common plecos
5 Neon Tetra
5 other tetra species
8 guppies

:fish10:


----------



## Kehy

What sized tank is it?


----------



## aerithny

30 gallon


----------



## susankat

Your tank isn't big enough for 1 common pleco let alone 2, they get huge. Look into getting a bristlenose and just one for that tank, they dont get that big.

here is a pic of one of my commons.


----------



## Kehy

Your plecos will definitively outgrow your tank, commons can grow to about 18"+. If you can, exchange them for a bristlenose. They just aren't good fish for anything less than a pond. Even so, you're going to be pushing your stocking levels. 

As for the tetras, try to pick only 2 species max, and then have schools of about 8. So that'd be 3 more neons, and then 8 of your choice. Some black skirt tetras might look nice, although the guppies might be fin nippers. Very hardy fish too. 

With the guppies though, you're going to be over stocked in a matter of months, even if they're the only fish in the tank, and even if you only have 1 female (don't, she'll be harassed to death by the males). I personally wouldn't add them, or only have males, but if you do have them, make sure you keep the population down, you will probably have to pull them out and either cull them or sell them. You're going to be pushing your stocking with them IMHO.


----------



## navigator black

The thing is, a tetra isn't a tetra - it's a lot of different fish. There are soft and hard water ones, cool and hot ones, tough ones that will rip the rest of the tank and peaceful ones...
The across the board toughest I know are Astyanax species, but they are also called Nastyanax by many, justifiably.
I really like tetras and have kept a lot, and would be glad to help if you tell me how big you want the fish to be, how warm you plan the tank to be and about how hard or soft your water is, I'll gladly give you a list of possible species. You can look them up and see which ones appeal to you.


----------



## aerithny

Wow, the plecos I didn't realize get that big! I will DEDFINTLY go with the other suggestions then. I like how they look, but I don't want anything that large. If my pleco makes it, I will see if I can find him a proper home then, so he doesn't grow un happy in my tank. (Thanks again Petsmart!).

Guppy wise I have only gone for male, they have tanks with the two sexes seperated and I plan on staying that way. No fray for me ) In terms of the tetra, I love the neons. My other choices would either be the glowlight, red fin, or the yellow one with blue eyes ( I don't know it's proper name). I will go with the recommended 8 (was that 8 per species or 8 all together?)

I am looking at keeping the water around 75-77 degress and I don't want huge fish. Say 2''-2.5'' max.


----------



## Kehy

Yeah, Petsmart and Petco are really only in it for the profit, so rarely, if ever, listen to their advice. As for the tetras, they like schools of their own species, so it would be 8 of the same species. You can have 8 neons, that's fine, and 8 max of another type


----------



## navigator black

Okay, tough, peaceful, common, adaptable for water...
black neons
glowlights
silver tips
bloodfins (sometimes nippy)
head and tail lights
pulcher
lemons
phantoms
Pristella (I love this easy fish)
neons

less common or fragile

emperors (beautiful but territorial)
cardinals
serpae and related species (nippy)
blues (Peru tetras)
I forgot this in the original post - the beautiful rummy noses - several species of delicate but fantastic tetras!


Honorary tetras - same behavior but different families

harlequin rasboras (go for it!)
any pencil fish, especially beckford's
fire barbs (vaterifloris)


----------



## aerithny

Navigator Black, you have made this very difficult LOL!

I LOVE the red phantom Tetra
LOVE the silver tip tetra
LOVE the harlequin rasboras 
Then still LOVE the neons......


hmmmmm, haha.


----------



## luananeko

I'm not familiar with the red phantoms or silver tips, but I do have experience with harlequin rasboras. They tend to be very active and can really liven up the tank. Definitely a lot of fun! 

Zebra danios are another hardy schooling fish that can be pretty zippy, but I don't recommend them if your tank isn't at least 2ft long. They like to really get some speed and a narrower tank doesn't let them stretch their fins to their full extent. If your tank is long enough, definitely give them a look though. They tend to be more active than most of the neons I've had and are quite entertaining to watch!


----------



## navigator black

For years, I had three community tanks, and I really enjoyed putting together tetra 'displays' - considering body shapes, colours, feeding levels etc. I liked keeping oddball tetras that came in mixed with commercial shipments, and even tried breeding a few tetras - no easy task compared to a lot of fish. 

I have one 75 gallon with larger tetras now, in my family room. They are from the Congo, and swim in a perfect mixed species school - moving like they have one mind. I have never had such a school before - usually they form loose groupings and don't hold together like these ones.
I've only been able to identify the species one two of these fish, and there are three I'm really not sure of. It's kind of fun to watch them. 

Characins are looked down on by snobby aquarists - people miss out on a lot by not looking closely.


----------



## Kehy

I used to have some lemons, they were friendly, lol. I remember one used to swim into my hand when I was a little kid.


----------

